# Removed para cord attached Rosewood



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I got two of these Dankung "bat" slingshots. They come with a para cord wrap which is nice, I replaced the cord with some Indian Rosewood for a mid swell. Shoots great.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice mod!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice work! Much prettier that way. I bet it feels better than the paracord did.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you cant beat the feel of wood


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

dont touch his wood!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice work. That has to be a lot more comfortable. I should do something like this to my wife's ss.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job, Nice mod.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bigron said:


> you cant beat the feel of wood





Jeff Lazerface said:


> dont touch his wood!


 :rofl: funny exchange.

luxor- i really like what you did there. even the tiniest of changes can change the whole asethetic of an object.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks pretty sharp man, I like it! The only thing is those sheaths on the forks; what if you removed them, & transplanted some of the paracord from the grip there? Might dress it up even more...


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great work friend, you must be fantastic shoot with that slingshot.

regards


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

Id really like to do something like this with my Dankung Toucan. I just need to get my hands on some nice wood


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

That little touch that adds class to an item it has gone from ordinary to extra ordinary Well done!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments gang !


----------



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

Beautiful ! ...... how do you hold the two sides together ? Do you have screws on the back side ? I am wanting to something like this on a Trumark S9.

Thanks


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

With this Dankung ... the 'bat' I believe it was a little difficult the edges are rounded so a perfect join was near impossible I however am not so concerned this was for practical reasons more than astetic. I just took to pre measured squares of the rose wood and glued them to the frame using Titebond poly.there is a cavity between the two pieces so I just fill them with saw dust which turns very hard between the joins. Regards to clamping I just use elastic bands wrapped many times round the whole frame it holds great. Hope this helps.


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

nice!

you've inspired me, i wanna try this now too.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

kyogen said:


> nice!
> you've inspired me, i wanna try this now too.


It is a fairy easy mod , you can make it easier by using one of the Rankings without the rounded edges..


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good looking mod.


----------



## wangyue (Aug 28, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26076-china-%EF%BF%BD%EF%BF%BD-%E5%9B%BD%E5%BC%B9%E5%BC%93%E8%A7%86%E9%A2%91/


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Way better then the cord. Nice work!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

So cool. I want wood on my Axe but dankung could not do it : (


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Flycatcher said:


> Id really like to do something like this with my Dankung Toucan. I just need to get my hands on some nice wood


Just go saw up some wood and find some spalted stuff


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome mod..lovin it..AKAOldmiser


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow for the old bumps!  the only difficulty with this mod is the curved edges aside from that it is as simple as glueing some attractive wood the the frame! Thanks guys


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Way better then the cord. Nice work!


I agree with you dear mate!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Was it difficult? How much time did you invest?


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Cool modification!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics from the DanKung Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/DankungSports

The craftsman made the wood grip slightly smaller than the rounded edge on the steel frame. This way you don't have issues with the edge gaps.


----------



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Top one is my favorite.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm seriously contemplating re doing this mod with my "improved " knowledge... What you guys think?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

BCLuxor said:


> I'm seriously contemplating re doing this mod with my "improved " knowledge... What you guys think?


I like to read about the Chinese slingshots so I think you should update your posted information. Post as much about these frames as you can. I'll read it!

Thanks


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I tried removing the polyurethane glue with a nail polish remover soak. This did not even slightly compromise the strength of the scales so it was option B (belt dander @ 40 grit). This worked well for two reasons the hole in the center of the frame (covered by the old scales in the pix) retained material giving a good adhesive surface for the new scales. I decided if I was going to do this again I would make it worth me shooting so Cocobolo it was! I traced around the frame and cut the rough shape on the band saw. Then I rough sanded on th belt sander. I realised at this point I has made one BIG oversight! It's Sunday ( Easter Sunday) and I have no Poly/epoxy adhesive! I have Titebond3 and medium viscosity CA. I sample tested the CA on a small peice of Aluminium and scrap wood very basic joint and it held surprisingly well so I prepares the two surfaces for bonding. One bonded I decided as a fail safe and for some more astectic value to pin the new scales. That's where I'm at its rough sanded up to 120 grit with some deep scarring on the steel ( which will require attention) I'll grab some images when I return home. At the moment I feel like it was a pointless exercise even with my "improved knowledge " I still had difficulty with the frame contours.. I do see potential however.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is the updated scales in Cocobolo "not finished yet"


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

And here she is finished )


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The Cocobolo looks great when finished. Nice work. How does it feel in your hand?


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Great modification, the wood looks like it belongs on that slingshot 

-Epic


----------

